# Warning : guilt ahead



## Boccages (Jun 14, 2019)

Since the IGN interview that unveiled the nature of the Getaway Package, I‘ve been thinking that it might be difficult to say ? no ? to the two first villagers that were flown in with you on the deserted island. What am I referring to? Here is the full picture: 


> With [New Horizons], because you’re moving to a deserted island with other animals, the relationship that you have with these two first couple of animals is you’re kind of on the same starting ground. It’s a very new type of a relationship. I know that a lot of the Animal Crossing fans have their favorites and not so favorite animals. One thing I can definitely say is that with the development team, there’s a lot of people who say ‘Hey, I didn’t really care about these two animals at first, but actually, now that I’ve moved to this island together with them, they’re really starting to grow on me.’ and start to have a new type of relationship with them.



The director of the game Aya Kyogoku later said that since these two animals that landed on the island at the same time as you invested in the Getaway Package, they have as much right to be on the island as you. But, once they’ve repaid their debt to Nook, they would ask you if the spot they chose to build their home is OK, and if not you can then assign a place where they can settle on the island.

*Here is my question: after all you’ve been through with these two animals (exploring, reclaiming forested land, crafting the first few furniture pieces and tools), after all this sweat and blood, will you have the guts to tell them : ? Nope, the spot you like, the one where you want to build your house, even though It’s probably still covered with weeds and trees, you can’t build there, Sorry ??* 

I think the Animal Crossing team is onto something there. They’ve already planted the seed of guilt. Not exactly, but they’ve already casted other villagers into the role of full-fledged citizens of the new island republic instead of the talking pets they were known for previously. And they’ve done that through situational and emotional attachment. I can tell you right away, I probably won’t be able to deny them of their choice...


----------



## Maiana (Jun 14, 2019)

This game is going to have me in for one heck of a ride. I'm so excited~


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 14, 2019)

I was under the impression you placed their location before they even paid off their own loan.


----------



## Boccages (Jun 14, 2019)

The full quote for that is : 



> Nogami said that when you first arrive on the island through Nook Inc. Deserted Island Getaway Package, you’ll arrive with two or so other random Islanders who chose to participate in the package as well. Nogami said because they invested in this package that they have as much of a right to stay on the island as you do. However, Kyogoku said before they choose a spot for their home, they’ll check with you to see if it’s okay. If you don’t like where they settle down you can tell them you don’t want to build in that particular spot and move their house location to wherever you see fit.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 14, 2019)

I didn’t even think about that lol. But it’s k. I’m still picking where they live lol.


----------



## BossMK (Jun 15, 2019)

hmmm, one thing I have trouble doing is not handling things like a total control freak....I should probably let them move where they want to, despite personal opinion.


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 15, 2019)

Aw, I'd feel bad if it was a villager I like, but if I dislike either of them I'm telling them where to place their house lmao


----------



## Jaxen (Jun 15, 2019)

Nah, I'd tell them to move where I tell them, guilt free, with the amount of times these villagers have landed on my paths in New Leaf, lol.


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 15, 2019)

I don't kick them from the island so I am fine with telling them where they should build their home. Why feeling guilty? They become their house after all and they will be as happy as at any other place.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 15, 2019)

players: "we want to be able to tell animals where they should live"

nintendo: "oh, do you now? well we can do that for you. in fact, we'll make sure it's a memorable experience for all involved. now go make friends with them first and come back to us about this"

now all they'll need to do is make the animals you force to change locations as well as their close firends guilt trip you any time you speak to them


----------



## Pellie (Jun 15, 2019)

I mean, it's not like that I would kick them out from the island, if they should stay for a longer time, then
it would be nice if their houses are on spots which are fine. After all, I would only move their houses to
another spot if the spots they are choosing aren't so good. And to be honest, I wouldn't feel any guilt
in this moment if I had to move their houses.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 15, 2019)

yeah... uh....
_i'm telling them where they're putting their houses_


----------



## Speeny (Jun 15, 2019)

I'll want my village to look as organised as possible, so I'll be telling them what goes where in the nicest way possible.


----------



## Boccages (Jun 15, 2019)

Jaxen said:


> Nah, I'd tell them to move where I tell them, guilt free, with the amount of times these villagers have landed on my paths in New Leaf, lol.



So you?d better start off with animals you don?t like, then?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 15, 2019)

I'm never really bothered where villagers plop their houses in an inconvenient place. Think about it, would you be ticked off when you work so hard for your living only to have someone to tell you that you can't place your house there for the whole time?


----------



## Hsn97 (Jun 15, 2019)

I?m glad they?re focusing on your relationships with the animals more. As much as I love the fact that NH is going to let us pretty much customise our island and characters to our hearts delight, I was worried that it would focus too much on this. Like in NL, it felt like it was more of a fashion and designing sim, making your town look perfect and pretty. Relationships with villagers kinda just took a back note, with people spending hours cycling out bunches of  villagers just to get the ones that looked ?pretty?. 

AC was never about superficial things like looks. It had a deeper goal, making friends, maintaining relationships. Working together with other. I felt like this was lost somewhat in NL, but fingers crossed they can correct the scales in NH.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 15, 2019)

Well, since it?s done at the beginning of the game, it?s pretty blind to know how you?re going to landscape your town where the villagers you start with seem to already have a good spot.

I?d say once you advance in the game, you?ll start to break their heart on their dream spot and choose a spot that you?ll like, they have to grow on it, and stay for all eternity until they sneakily do a prison break (A.K.A. Move out without telling you) and you be devastated they?ll be your friend until they don?t want to anymore.

[SUP]Alas, last resort if you can, use amiibo cards.[/SUP]


----------



## KittHaven (Jun 15, 2019)

I'm definitely telling them where to move, no guilt at all. Even though I probably won't have decided how I want the island to look at the beginning (like path placements and stuff), I almost like the random feel of making paths work around their homes. However I still want to choose locations to avoid them being too close to my home and even too close to each other. I want to be able to make garden spaces for them eventually, especially when I get dreamies moved in! (Which I hope there will still be a way to do it through amiibo cards... though I am not holding out hope, since the devs stated in an interview that it will be more difficult to get villagers you want)


----------



## Burumun (Jun 15, 2019)

From what I've understood, putting up the tents and all that is the first thing you do, and they're already supplied by Nook, so it's not like you  have to forage for items to build them together. Plus, the relationship between you and your first islanders is built over time, you won't instantly be best friends with them. 

Also, I doubt they'll phrase it as, "You can't build your house here because I won't allow it!", and more like, "Hm, don't you think this spot might be better?" So it'll be them asking you for an opinion (which, of course, they'll accept), and not you being the tyrant of the island (at least, not in text). 

So no, no guilt.


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 15, 2019)

I'm not usually bothered about where the animals put their houses.  I enjoy the challenge of making my town look good around them.  That said, I can see the advantage of being able to tell them where the best place is for the town look that you want, and if I ever get that picky, I will certainly tell them where to  put their houses.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 15, 2019)

I wonder if the future "what are you the two villagers you got" thread will be stickied.


----------



## TheRealWC (Jun 15, 2019)

I probably won't feel too guilty. I guess it does depend on what two villagers I get, because if I like them I might try and make a little residential area with us three starters. If I don't like them, well, your going to the other side of the island.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Jun 15, 2019)

I don't get attached as they aren't real.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 15, 2019)

No guilt for me. We don't know for sure what the players' role will be, but at the very minimum we seem to be serving as an island/town designer and planner. Historically, AC villagers do little to nothing to help further the construction of the town. It's going to be up to the player's time and in-game money investment. So I feel like the player SHOULD get a lot of say on what happens. 

Yes, 2 starting animals, you did invest in the package. But if you're only going to just pay off your own personal loan at best and not do much else... I get to say where your house goes.


----------



## marea (Jun 15, 2019)

I kicked out all my ACNL starters and moved on, i can handle this.


----------



## Fey (Jun 15, 2019)

No guilt from me whatsoever. 
It doesn't necessarily say that the Animals have chosen their "dream location" after all.

Since they have just as much a right to be there, they wouldn't have to ask us for permission. Therefore, I take it as them just wanting to ask someone trustworthy for a second opinion.

The way I see it, they arrived on the Island and pitched up their tent in a reasonable spot at the time. Once they've payed off their loan, they'll ask us before building a permanent residence because they trust our ideas for the Island. It's up to us to make sure they'll be happy, whether it's agreeing with their choice or recommending another spot that suits them better. 

It's just a matter of perspective: are we quashing their dreams, or helping them find the perfect home? 
I think the latter ♥


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 15, 2019)

I'll feel no guilt. I'm  the puppet master and they'll go where I say so.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 16, 2019)

The fact they've brought the concept of the villagers also building up their lives from nothing, from a tent, to a house is something I'm so excited for. I just feel how it was like for me in New Leaf, and also most likely in New Horizons running around the place looking a place to call home. I know that they're just virtual animals and coding and I know it's stupid, but I feel like the first place the animals pick they had the same thought of. 'This is perfect!' AND ALSO THE FACT THEY ASK. So, I will not be relocating their houses.


----------



## Boccages (Jun 16, 2019)

Lucas4080 said:


> The fact they've brought the concept of the villagers also building up their lives from nothing, from a tent, to a house is something I'm so excited for. I just feel how it was like for me in New Leaf, and also most likely in New Horizons running around the place looking a place to call home. I know that they're just virtual animals and coding and I know it's stupid, but I feel like the first place the animals pick they had the same thought of. 'This is perfect!' AND ALSO THE FACT THEY ASK. So, I will not be relocating their houses.



So I?m not the only one who has scrupules about imposing rules to my fellow survivalists !


----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 16, 2019)

THIS WHOLE THING HAS ME DEAD


----------



## cats_toy (Jun 16, 2019)

To many times I've allowed villagers to plop their homes in the most inconvenient places, those days are gone!!! YAY!!!! I will now guide them to plots more fitting to the vision I have for my island.


----------



## Boccages (Jun 16, 2019)

You guys are tyrants


----------



## Boccages (Jun 18, 2019)

Unless my starting villagers are Barrold, Coco, Ribbot, Tabby, Stitches or Katt (any combination) I won’t restart and see if we can make it work.


----------



## jim (Jun 18, 2019)

i will very gladly move them to a nice spot! after all, as the "founder" of the island i want to make sure they have a nice house in a scenic place that i can make look pretty. i always felt attached to the villagers, giving them little gardens in front of their homes and watering wilting flowers nearby even though it technically didn't do anything as a result.

honestly placing villager homes is a much-requested feature and i'm glad they've confirmed its inclusion this far before release.


----------



## Cheybunny (Jun 19, 2019)

it's going to be a heckin nice time !!!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jun 19, 2019)

I think the idea of placing their houses where you want is a good idea. I was never organized in New Leaf and my towns were always so scattered all over the place. This time I would like to make everything nice and neat, so I would not have any guilt putting their houses in a place that looks good. After all, it's like a couple of other people have said, they are asking for a second opinion, which is in fact yours.


----------



## JackACNL (Jun 19, 2019)

Finally. Now I can make subdivisions for my villagers to live in, so that they aren't everywhere around the map. Having a nice, uniform neighborhood would be very nice to have, especially since villagers have a tendency to move right in front of bridges, the middle of gardens, and directly in front of your house.


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 19, 2019)

Yeah, I gotta go for the neighborhood idea as well...

I do promise to give my neighbors a front lawn of sorts. ^^


----------



## stitchmaker (Jun 19, 2019)

Relationships have and will continue to be the most important part in a AC game.
With ACNL the villagers picked their spot in 2013.  That's how my main town stayed.

With ACHN I plan on letting them pick their spot.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 21, 2019)

They'll live wherever I tell them. And they'll like it!


----------



## DoctorPaine (Jun 22, 2019)

Mmmm.....

Yeah, I think I'll probably be okay with it |D On the basis of... for whatever reason, the PC's the one given veto power, maybe they're the one doing heavy surveying and everything, so to me it's more like:

'Well that spot's not exactly stable enough for a full house yet', or 'this area's being zoned off for a park'/etc. And it's not like I'm gonna give anyone a crappy space (... hopefully), it'll be nice being able  to ensure nice residential zones but also organized/nicer wild space.


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Jun 22, 2019)

For me no guilt. They ask you despite having just as much of a right to live there we as we do, I like to think they're just asking "Hey hows this look to you?". As like a second opinion, you know? If I get Tabby, Katt, or Pietro in my town I want them to be my neighbors not super far away!


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 24, 2019)

Why would anyone have guilt over moving a villager's house? LOL, they do nothing productive and contribute in no measurable way.


----------



## DinoTown (Jun 24, 2019)

It will be phrased so there is no guilt. The same as getting a villager who wants to move to stay in NL.
They want to move, but oh no, they are a dreamie and you Mister are not going anywhere. Sit back down. But it's not phrased like that. It's "please don't go" or something like that, to which they always accept.
Bearing in mind this is kinda a kids game, they aren't gonna be placing the weight of the world on a kid (and to a kid, that guilt really is the weight of the world)


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 24, 2019)

DinoTown said:


> Bearing in mind this is kinda a kids game, they aren't gonna be placing the weight of the world on a kid (and to a kid, that guilt really is the weight of the world)



I feel like Animal Crossing is a game for everyone and not a kids' game. While Nintendo can make the game with kids in mind, I doubt they're targeting the game solely towards kids.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 13, 2019)

My villagers can put their houses wherever they want to put it. Back in the other games, I was 
never so nitpicky when it comes to the placements of villager houses. I just work around it and 
it always worked (kinda). And I will do the same in New Horizons too.


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 20, 2019)

Oh wow lol. I kind of like it at the same time, everyone (or at least a lot of people) are attached to their first favourite villagers that they ever had when they first started animal crossing. For me it's Kiki. Nintendo are taking advantage of our emotions to stop us from taking all the power in the game!

What fun would animal crossing be without the annoying bits


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 9, 2019)

Normally, my villagers have all the freedom in terms of placing their houses. However, I would _maybe_ move 
a house if needed, but only if it's really needed.


----------



## isabll (Aug 11, 2019)

Not at all, I'm glad they're letting us choose where to place their houses! I can see myself feeling pretty guilty about kicking out villagers who've been with me a long time, like the first two you get when you move to the island.


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 12, 2019)

I allow my towns to develop organically , so unless they are literally on my doorstep as has happened in New Leaf before, they will get to stay wherever they decide to plop their cottage.

But I wouldn't feel bad if I had to tell them their location wasn't acceptable. They'll get over it once the town begins developing and they see that their sacrifice was for the greater good.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 18, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> I allow my towns to develop organically , so unless they are literally on my doorstep as has happened in New Leaf before, they will get to stay wherever they decide to plop their cottage.
> 
> But I wouldn't feel bad if I had to tell them their location wasn't acceptable. They'll get over it once the town begins developing and they see that their sacrifice was for the greater good.



That sounds about right for me! I generally don't care where they move.


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 18, 2019)

I swear if I get Wart Jr. ....


----------



## Tasty (Aug 19, 2019)

I very rarely kick people out... IMO I try to play like I did on GameCube, when everything was new to me. If I stuck with the same set of villagers every game I'd probably get kinda bored. Meeting villagers I've never seen before in the series despite playing since the start will never *not *be exciting for me.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 19, 2019)

Hopeless Opus said:


> yeah... uh....
> _i'm telling them where they're putting their houses_



Right? I'll be like, "This is my island and  I'm your dictator now. Either you do as I say or else".


----------



## Alyx (Sep 20, 2019)

Alright, I really dig that idea where you're able to choose where they move. I'd really love that. In the beginning I'm not sure if it would matter where they move, but I'll absolutely know what to do once I see the island map! I've heard there are tiers!


----------



## Boccages (Sep 20, 2019)

Alyx said:


> Alright, I really dig that idea where you're able to choose where they move. I'd really love that. In the beginning I'm not sure if it would matter where they move, but I'll absolutely know what to do once I see the island map! I've heard there are tiers!



Tiers?


----------



## Alyx (Sep 21, 2019)

Boccages said:


> Tiers?



You know how in Population Growing & City Folk there were two levels in the town? That's what I mean.


----------



## Cheybunny (Sep 21, 2019)

I'd have an easy time saying "no!"


----------



## Circus (Sep 21, 2019)

Oh geez, that would make me feel guilty. But if Static is one of my starting villagers, I'm chucking my Switch Lite out a window. I'd make him live in complete isolation, or better yet, reset until I don't have to see him anymore.


----------



## Stephanie92 (Sep 21, 2019)

Hmm, if you can reset for villagers at the start, I will be. Now that we can erm, 'influence' where they move, the only important part is who they are. But no, I won't feel guilty for making them move their location. Not even a little. After New Leaf, with Marshal moving in right next to my City Hall and Zell in front of my house, ruining my bushes, nah. I'll make them move alright.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Sep 21, 2019)

If I really like them and am used to visiting them where they are, I'll build the town around them. If it's Beardo I'm moving his house into the ocean.


----------



## Tao (Sep 23, 2019)

They'll live where I tell them and if I don't like them, they're gone. This is what they get for being beta and accepting the fact I'm the leader with absolutely no question.




But realistically, I'll let them have their house wherever. I just let villagers put their houses where they want. I'll only move them if it's somewhere inconvenient and annoying, which is their own fault for putting their house in an inconvenient and annoying place without asking "hey, can I build my house right in front of yours?"


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 23, 2019)

I don't usually follow being precise with where they live as is, so I'm good.


----------



## Warrior (Sep 23, 2019)

Listen, if my own mother said to me "I want to put a house where there's going to be a bridge built" I'd tell her, mammy, please, you can't build your house there you silly goose. 

They can't build their house in a bad spot, its for their own good. I'll tell them no all day and night


----------



## Soot Sprite (Sep 23, 2019)

I don't have a problem telling them no. Not being able to choose where the houses go was one of my biggest gripes about New Leaf and I'm going to make sure they're all placed where I want them this go round. I had so many flowers ruined because someone just dumped their house on top of my paths and gardens.


----------



## Carole (Sep 23, 2019)

I'm going to make all my villagers put their houses right next to each other in the most remote, uninteresting part of the island. 

Maybe they could be arranged in the smallest possible circle of houses, in the deepest forest. In the middle of the circle there could be flowers, or perhaps the house of a village that I despise the most.


----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 7, 2019)

It depends on how sad they act about not getting the location they want. I don't know if I could make my favourite villagers sad.


----------



## Imbri (Oct 14, 2019)

I might shift them a bit, if they are close to a river, cliff, my house, etc. I'd like to be able to do little yards for everyone and create neighborhoods. Not having houses right on top of one another will be nice. But I don't plan to be militant about where villagers can move.


----------



## niko2 (Oct 14, 2019)

How cool would it be if a villager could "relocate" and move their house someplace else, but with a limit like once a month/3 months or something.


----------



## mayorofwaldosia (Oct 15, 2019)

I don't think I would feel bad telling them to build it somewhere else, so long as they'd be able to stay on the island with me. Just to move their house!


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 16, 2019)

I wouldn't feel bad because I'm detached.
They are part of a game, and while I do like certain animals, I won't hesitate to boot them out if they are in a bad spot or aren't a species I like.


----------



## Boccages (Nov 17, 2019)

So true ! Although I've never really had the patience to plot reset new villagers unless they really ruined my village's road in New Leaf. And that wasn't often.


LambdaDelta said:


> players: "we want to be able to tell animals where they should live"
> 
> nintendo: "oh, do you now? well we can do that for you. in fact, we'll make sure it's a memorable experience for all involved. now go make friends with them first and come back to us about this"
> 
> now all they'll need to do is make the animals you force to change locations as well as their close firends guilt trip you any time you speak to them


----------



## John Wick (Nov 17, 2019)

If it's a villager I like I'll be stoked, but if it isn't I'll evenually replace them with one I do want, though I'll always harbor a certain amount of guilt for letting them go. Especially since they've been there from the start.


----------



## Nougat (Nov 18, 2019)

Well if they're in a bad spot I'll be asking them to move. If a friend would consider moving to my backyard but there's a nice house plot available down the road, I'd also ask them politely to pick that option instead


----------

